# The Broken Dweomerkeeper?



## Virgil Sagecaster (May 6, 2005)

Howdy, everyone! I just got reviewing the WoTC's "character Min/Max" and I saw a lot of threads about broken PrClasses (hulking hurling, incantrix,etc.). To my surprise I saw the Dweomkeeper as on of the worst ones; even calling it "the magic-cheater of Mysta". Currently Im in Iraq and I dont have my source books so I can look it it up. If I recall correctly, I didnt anything that made this PrC broken or anywise special. So, if you guys can please help me out, can you tell me why this PrC is broken? Thanks!

(I do have a sneaking suspician that this PrC uses the AMF+IoMystra, or the Divine Metamagic combos)


----------



## Gez (May 6, 2005)

The brokenness of the Dweomerkeeper is mostly in its revised form, which you can find in the web-enhancement for the Complete Divine.

More precisely, it is this ability:

*Supernatural Spell (Su):* At 4th level, the dweomerkeeper is so attuned to the fabric of magic that she can manifest spell effects with almost no effort whatsoever. Once per day as a standard action, she can use any one spell with a casting time of up to 1 standard action as a supernatural ability. The spell chosen must be one that is currently available to the dweomerkeeper (that is, one that she has prepared or that she knows and has a spell slot of the appropriate level available to cast), but she can decide at the moment of casting to use this ability. The spell functions as it normally would and is expended normally, but *the dweomerkeeper does not require any components, does not provoke attacks of opportunity, and ignores the target’s spell resistance, just as if she were using a supernatural ability instead of a spell*. At every even-numbered level after the 4th, the dweomerkeeper gains one additional use of this ability per day.​
This means you can cast _wish_ or other spells with XP components without losing any XP, or cast _true resurrection_ or other spells with very expensive material components or focus without sacrificing your wealth.

Hence all the claims of brokenness.

It is true that, IMNSHO, casting four wishes a day without losing XP is somewhat off-putting for the average DM.

(And yes, you can have level 9 spells. Prerequisites are easily met by a cleric 1/wizard X or cleric X/wizard 1, so you can end up, spellcasting-wise, as a cleric 19/wizard 1 or as a cleric 1/wizard 19.)

Mind you, the prospect of potentially being able to cast all five _wishes_ required to give you a +5 inherent boost to one ability by just spending 5000 XP is enticing.


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2005)

Nah, the classes are not broken (well, the Dweomerkeeper is)... the people are broken, especially those on the WotC CO boards. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Gez (May 6, 2005)

Yep, sorcerer 9/cleric 1/dweomerkeeper 10 (all spellcasting level increases are  given to the sorcerer).

Starting Cha: 18. Cha at level 20: 23.
Cloak of Charisma +6 brings Cha to a total of 29. That's enough to have a bonus ninth-level spell slot. So you can cast 5 _wishes_ in a single day with that build, since you get a base of 4 slots, plus one bonus. 4 of the five _wishes_ will be for free. So for 5000 XP, you get Cha 34.

Hey, with an LA 0 race that has a +2 racial bonus to Cha, like the Forsaken Elves from Creature Collection, you could get to Cha 36, meaning you'll get 6 ninth-level spell slots that way. Cool!


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2005)

That ability simply should not remove costly material components or XP components.

Then the Dweomerkeeper would still be incredibly powerful with those spontaneous casting abilities and so on, but at least barely acceptable.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## MoonZar (May 6, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> That ability simply should not remove costly material components or XP components.
> 
> Then the Dweomerkeeper would still be incredibly powerful with those spontaneous casting abilities and so on, but at least barely acceptable.
> 
> ...




Maybe they just forgot to say that the xp cost still apply. Anyway as a DM you could simply apply this even if this not writed in the book.


----------



## VirgilCaine (May 6, 2005)

Gee, some people have some high standards.
Other than that easily fixed ability, is there ANYTHING else that's broken about it?


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2005)

Not broken, but still incredibly powerful.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## MoonZar (May 6, 2005)

VirgilCaine said:
			
		

> Gee, some people have some high standards.
> Other than that easily fixed ability, is there ANYTHING else that's broken about it?




Well if we correct the Xp Issue the class look fine to me. But again this depend of how the DM handle prestige class.

If people pick prestige class in the book like food in a grocery store, this could get very ugly fast.

According to me you must truly be a follower of mystra to use this. But i fear that many people would pick it and will be a follower of an evil religion or they don't even have god anymore...


----------



## helium3 (May 7, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> Yep, sorcerer 9/cleric 1/dweomerkeeper 10 (all spellcasting level increases are given to the sorcerer).
> 
> Starting Cha: 18. Cha at level 20: 23.
> Cloak of Charisma +6 brings Cha to a total of 29. That's enough to have a bonus ninth-level spell slot. So you can cast 5 _wishes_ in a single day with that build, since you get a base of 4 slots, plus one bonus. 4 of the five _wishes_ will be for free. So for 5000 XP, you get Cha 34.
> ...




I'm fairly confident that this prestige class would allow cast spells to affect gods, since even they (according to deities and demi-gods) rely on spell resistance to protect them from mortal spells. Of course, I as DM would just wave my hands and say it doesn't work because it's a GOD, but that never goes over well with the rules lawyers.


----------

